# Knitting Nonsense



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Found this for some unique knitting ideas: people and places i.e., dishcloths for every state, animals and plants, holidays and seasons, numbers

http://www.knittingknonsense.com/index2.html


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fantastic collection!


----------



## Stitchtogether (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks you for posting


----------



## Susanne59864 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic,thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I like this link. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks so much for this,just bought some cotton yarn,that's me busy for a while.Glad x


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Fabulous! Useful for lots of things, thanks


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

Love the wrapper cloth idea. Will try it soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

wonderful site. one could make an afghan with different squares.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks, I had lost this one


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

All of Ronda Whites knitted cloths are wonderfully easy to knit. I have done many of them.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you for the link, and thanks to NCOB for the information.


----------

